# Central Machinery 14" bandsaw



## ToddKY (Nov 21, 2010)

What are thoughts on this machine? Is this something that should be bought at HF so that you can get the warranty or would any of you take the chance and get one used? There is one for sale in my area for $125 on CL. This sounds like a good deal. I have read reviews on it and for the most part with a little tuning and mods people are really satisfied and like it.


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

Todd, sounds like a reasonable deal to me, especially if its all in good condition. I'd check it over very well make sure there isn't a reason someone's trying to unload it at that price, and if all the castings and such look good, try for 100. not that I'd pass it up for 25 dollars difference.
also, depending upon when the person bought it, it may still have the esp on it, i believe Hf's are transferable.


----------



## ToddKY (Nov 21, 2010)

I got some pictures of the band saw through email from the guy selling it. Turns out this is a metal cutting band saw. He listed it as a wood band saw. Oh well.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I have the 14" 4 speed wood cutting band saw from HF, item #32208 if I recall right. I have been pretty much abusing it for the last 3 or 4 years and it has done well by me. If you can find a good deal on a used one, if it's in good shape, no missing parts, I would go as high as $200.00, especially if there are any add ons like a fence, mobile base etc... It's a good, reliable, solid saw, it's just lacking some of the Caddilac features of say the Powermatic... It also lacks the huge price tag...


----------

